# General Hydroponics 'Ripen'/Flush/Harvest question



## caddyluck (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, I have two different strains 43 days into flower. Both say they are ready around 60 days. This is my first hydro grow and from what I've read the plants really pack it on in the last 2 weeks, but I also read to do a 2 week flush. Is there really enough nutes stored to "pack on'' the weight? Anyone use GH "ripen" dose? I will check trichs and harvest when ready. What percentage of trich need to be amber for harvest? I was thinking to do a week at ''ripen" dose, and then a week+ of plain water.Any help or advice on flush is appreciated!!


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 13, 2008)

Most flushing solutions are packed with sugars to help "pack it on." I've been told that a blackstrap molasses solution will get you similar results without the price but I used Botanicare's Clearex in my DWC with great results. All the fan leaves will turn yellow and the buds will really fatten up!


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't have a flushing solution, maybe next time. I am leaning toward a week at "ripen" and a week at plain water.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 13, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> I don't have a flushing solution, maybe next time. I am leaning toward a week at "ripen" and a week at plain water.


I'm sure that will be fine. Especially if you change the plain water every day or two. They should clear right up. You're going to have some awesome smoke with any way you harvest, caddy.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks mayne!!!


----------



## Slab (Oct 13, 2008)

Ever give the lucas formula consideration? no need to flush and you don't need to use the Flora Grow.

What strain are you working with?


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 13, 2008)

I've heard of the Lucas formula but this being my first hydro grow I wanted to stay with Flora series recommend doses. I am growing GHS Trainwreck and Barneys Farm Crimea Blue, check my journal out.


----------



## HiGHLiFE28 (Oct 13, 2008)

Flush - feed only water for about the last week(or less)of flowering. 

Add a dash of blackstrap molasses to the clearing water as it is believed to help with the finished flavors. One teaspoon (5ml) per gallon is the usual dose.

72 days flowering- tie colas together to prep for dark

Harvest - only if 70-90% amber hairs

REGENERATE all those plants you had right after harvest by leaving a little foliage on them with the lights left on 24hrs ? saves time cuz you don't have to wait for clones to root and the plants will already have a good root system to begin with!

if not regenerating them, then put plants in dark for 2 days then cut main stem and hang the branches of buds and have an oscilating fan blowing then in a couple days or so i trim the large and med fan leaves, then back in dry room for a couple more days and do another trim.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 13, 2008)

whad up highlife28, thanks for the info. Where do I find blackstrap molasses? Do you know what % Trichs need to be amber?


----------



## n8wi (Oct 13, 2008)

I am not sure if you would call it a secret, but does anyone have a good or proven way to enhance a strains flavor, taste, or smell? I was thinking along the lines of a particular way someone would dry their buds. I was stoned the other night and had a crazy thought... adding something like citrus to a reservoir or drying trimmed buds with fruit roll up! haha! I know, I was pretty high.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Oct 14, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> whad up highlife28, thanks for the info. Where do I find blackstrap molasses? Do you know what % Trichs need to be amber?


I get my molasses right in the supermarket. Make sure it is unsulphured. This one only says "Organic Molasses" but if you read the ingredients it says "Organic Blackstrap Molasses." As far as trichs I want to say 60 to 70% amber.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

nice, thanks


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I'm on day 45 of flowering and decieded to do one week at the 'ripen' dose and then plain water until ready.


----------

